# Hilfe ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe?



## helithomas (11. Mai 2013)

Halo alle zusammen ich hab in einen anderen thema schon mal über meinen alten Pool geschriben, noch mahl zu meinen Pool der hat 44m³ der wurd jahr nicht sauber gemacht jetzt hab ich den Pool gelährt und sauber gemacht und wieder voll gelassen. Ich habe jetzt 12 seerosen drinen 8 in 4 nieren körbe den rest in einselnen körben, in ca.60-70cm von boden aus auf hocker gestelt die rosen haben als erde spezielle Teich-Plflanzen erde für teich Planzen aus den bauhaus.Die rosen stehen in reihe und haben sonne von ca.11uhr bis 18uhr.4 Rosen weis ich nicht was es für sorten sind der rest sind 4xNymphaea Albida,3xNympaea __ Marliacea Carnea,1xNymphaea Marliacea Chormatella. Dann hab ich noch 2 Pflanzeninseln drin schwimmen mit 9 Pflanzen namen muss ich erst raussuchen will vieleicht noch eine bauen.Als Filter system Habe ich ein für Pool geigenete Sand Filter anlage mit skimmer.Was Wasser hat so im schnitt15°C. Nun meine eigentlichen fragen wie ist es mit den düngen von den rosen muss ich wegen den algen was machen das Wasser ist jetzt 2wochen drin und wird wider Grün. Hab ich was falsch gemacht mit den aufstelen der Pflanzen? Kann ich einen sprigbrunen einbauen auf der seite wo keine rosen sind oder lieber nicht?Danke schon mahl für eure hilfen.MFG Thomas


----------



## Nori (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe?*

Dass das Wasser nach etwa 2 Wochen wieder grün wird ist normal - das wird wieder klar.

Wo keine Seerosen sind kannst ruhig ne Fontäne verbauen - nur sollte das Wasser nicht auf die Blätter rieseln.

Mit einer Pool-Sandfilteranlage und der dazugehörigen Pumpe benötigst du viel Strom - da solltest du dich mal etwas einlesen hier im Forum, da gibts Anlagen die einen Bruchteil des Stroms verbrauchen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## helithomas (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe?*

Danke für die ersten antworten meiner fragen. Wann wird das Wasser wieder klar weist du das ,und muss ich ewentuell etwas da machen(oder unteschtüzen)? Ich hab mahl ein album ersteld mit den aktuellen bilder (Randgestaltung wird noch gemacht) (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/2392) Wie ist das mit den Düngen der Rosen ich hab gelesen man soll sie erst nach einen jahr düngen andere sagen sofort, andere schreiben das die garnicht gedüngt werden was ist jetzt richtig?Wenn ihr euch die bilder anschauen könntet könntet ihr mir ewentuell sagen ob ich was in den aufbau falsch gemacht hab (die große insel ist fast immer in schatten).Danke MFG Thomas


----------



## California1 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe?*

Hallo,
du hast um deinen Teich (Pool) sehr viele Bäume, aber mit deinem Skimmer müsste das gehen.
Deine __ Teichrosen musst du nicht düngen, die wachsen auch ganz gut ohne. 
Es war warscheinlich nicht so genial, die Rosen mit Teicherde einzupflanzen, da diese sehr viel Dreck verbreitet und zu viele Nährstoffe bietet.

Lg


----------



## helithomas (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe?*

Das mit den dreck hab ich leider auch fest gestelt wo ich die ins wasser gelassen habe da hatts ein wennig erde rausgespühlt die jetzt auf den boden ligt. Mit den Nährstoffen schaffen das meine 9Pflanzen auf den inseln oder regelt das sich von allene? Und wenn nicht kann ich da etwas nachhelfen? Für die Rosen ist das ja soweit ich weis nicht so schlim mit den nährstoffen oder hab ich da was falsch gelessen?MFG Thomas


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: HILFE: Grünes Wasser*

Hallo Thomas,

natürlich wird das Wasser grün. Du hast Deinen Teich auf null gesetzt mit der Aktion. 
Die Filteranlage ist für einen Teich ungeeignet und die Seerosen helfen auch nicht weiter.
Am besten führst Du Dir die Grundlagen mal zu Gemüte.

Und dann solltest Du Deinen Teich mal genauer vorstellen, die Techniker können Dir bestimmt zeigen, wie Du effizienter an klares Wasser kommst...


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe?*

Hallo Thomas,

kannst du bitte ab und zu mal einen Absatz machen, damit man die Beiträge auch lesen kann...


----------



## helithomas (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe?*

Danke erstmahl für die antwort. Also die sache mit den auf null gesetzt war notwendig weil ich denn Pool nie sauber bekommen hätte da sind über zehn schubkaren dreck rausgekommen.
Ich denke das hätte ich im gefülten zustand nie hin bekommen. Ich sehe mir deine beiträge mahl an und melde mich wieder, ok ich denke nach und nach war es ein fehler einfach so mahl zu denken eben ein bar Pflanzen rein und fertig.
Deswegen bin ich ja hier um auf hilfe zu hoffen das ich doch noch einen richtigen Teich draus zu machen.MFG Thomas


----------

